# Guess who's back!



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2007)

Time for a little self indulgence as i announce my return to the site!

Some of you may have noticed i haven't been around for a long time, and I must say i wasn't planning on being away that long!

So you're probably wondering where i've been?

travelling around the world? Unlikely

taking part in death defying extreme sports? No way! 

Leaving Cornwall? absolutely not! infact St. Piran's day was celebrated in my absence!

Infact i've really been doing school work- and a lot of it!

I've been snowed under with coursework and other work which has simply taken up so much time i haven't found time for the site- but in a way it was nice to have the time off after several years solidly on the site  

I also got my first As Level module results back- and all is not as well as i would have liked, so upon the realisation of just how hard they are i doubt i'll be able to spend much time on the site anymore at all because of time taken on school work which i really need to do well in! i will try to come on at the weekends though to answer any lancaster related questions you may have

just wanted to let you know i'm safe and well still, Les i know you will be relieved to hear that! 


So what have i missed in the last few weeks?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome back my friend! You really need to work on your raising your post count!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2007)

yes i noticed that you mods are doing rather well these days  na i don't mind that as much, i can still assert my authority over the new guys, i hope


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2007)

Guess we'll see about that in the long run...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes Lanc, we were all gettting alittle concerned, and Daniels lack of communication left us all wondering... Shame about ur course load... For some reason, it doesnt sound right, having that much studying and classwork.. My son is in his second year of college and his schedule is nothing like what ur going through....

Glad to see u popped back in and let us in on whats goin on, oh Master of Ewes....


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome back. Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Yes Lanc, we were all gettting alittle concerned, and Daniels lack of communication left us all wondering... Shame about ur course load... For some reason, it doesnt sound right, having that much studying and classwork.. My son is in his second year of college and his schedule is nothing like what ur going through....
> 
> Glad to see u popped back in and let us in on whats goin on, oh Master of Ewes....



Yeah, I am second year at uni and I don't have to do that much work (10 hours of class a week and then 1-3 labs depending of the week). Outside of class there is only tutorial preparation and a couple of lab reports and a some revision for tests but nothing that doesn't give me most of the day to do what I want.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 10, 2007)

Obviously the education is more important right now. I remember friend's kids going through A and O level testing and the amount of time they put into prepping for them. (Americans, similar to SAT and ACT)


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

I didn't miss 'em.

[And all those posts of mine where I'm lamenting Lanc's absence were done by the Mods to discredit me.]


----------



## Udet (Mar 10, 2007)

Venerable Lanc, sooner or later we shall all dissappear...

Good to see you are still alive though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome back Lanc!


----------



## k9kiwi (Mar 10, 2007)

I never knew Kiwimac had gone anywhere.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2007)

kiwimac???


----------



## Erich (Mar 10, 2007)

I think Lanc was out pimpin to get some extra cash for school activities


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

EEEewwweeee!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome back dude. I'm going through my natops instrument flights right now. It's been really busy, and I haven't been around much lately...


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome back Lanc
Hope your studies go OK


----------



## Clave (Mar 11, 2007)

WB!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 11, 2007)

Like I said in a previous thread:

All work and no play make lanc a dull boy. 

Welcome back


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 12, 2007)

I just figured you got married and were visiting the in-law's pastures...

(School sucks, but is worth it in the end.)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2007)

The Inlaws pastures...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2007)

Good to see things haven't changed.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 13, 2007)

p*ss off Lanc.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome back lanc, Glad to know you're safe well, Good luck with the studies


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 17, 2007)

...and then Lanc disappears again. I think he just likes these narcisistic threads about himself.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 18, 2007)

well weekends are the only time i can get on! very funny stuff! thanks for all the comments,and yes i too am glad nothing's changed around here, i do check for new PMs every day through email if anyone ever does wanna get in contact... Les I'm looking at you here  and we've nearly finished lambing, only 5 more to lamb but we're not expecting them for a few weeks- we've had 3 sets of triplets!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

Lanc as boy  :


----------

